
On This Day in 2003 - avadhoot
Hundreds of Albert Einstein&#x27;s scientific papers, personal letters, and humanist essays made available on the Internet.<p>Einstein had given the papers to the Hebrew University of Jerusalem in his will.
======
avadhoot
Link for the papers:
[https://einsteinpapers.press.princeton.edu/](https://einsteinpapers.press.princeton.edu/)

